# Forum Contacts & Links Estimating & Quoting  Repalce main board??

## SirOvlov

Ball park guestimate to swap over main board from 6 old ceramics to breakers?  
Thanks

----------


## nev25

How long is a piece of string 
To many factors to concider

----------


## SirOvlov

Yeah I figured as much but say best case scenario ballpark?  
Moved into a house with none and having a 3yr old son, I at least want the two power circuits with breakers. I know I have the option for the ones that fit the ceramic fitings but I would like the whole board done at some stage.

----------


## Whitey66

Have you considered fitting RCDs - RCBOs instead of circuit breakers?
Much safer.

----------


## nev25

> Have you considered fitting RCDs - RCBOs instead of circuit breakers?
> Much safer.

  Have to By Law

----------


## Whitey66

> Have to By Law

  Isn't this only if you are installing new circuits or appliances ?
I thought you were allowed to replace a SERF (semi enclosed re-wireable fuse) with a circuit breaker.

----------


## Uncle Bob

IIRC, if you do any work on the Switchboad, then you need to bring it up to code (I could be wrong though).

----------


## SirOvlov

Isn't a rcd a breaker!? Same with a eld!? I know they are different to a normal power breaker but wouldn't you use rcd's on power circuits and power breakers on lights, air con etc? 
I also thought if you had to touch a board that wasn't up to spec, it needed to be brought up to spec. 
I am not asking for an exact figure,  just a rough ball park, 500.... 5000? Averages are averages for a reason, they are average... average house, average 70's style board. If I could do it leagally I would, got 'b' class so it's outta my hands :Annoyed:

----------


## bookleaf

Had this happen to me recently.  Had a new circuit added and had to replace the whole board complete with RCDs etc.  Was about $800 all up.  Price will depend on type of board, number of circuits and number of RCDs (I have 2)
Bil did the work, so may have got a little cheaper, but he is not known to give favors the family!  
Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

----------


## SirOvlov

> Had this happen to me recently.  Had a new circuit added and had to replace the whole board complete with RCDs etc.  Was about $800 all up.  Price will depend on type of board, number of circuits and number of RCDs (I have 2)
> Bil did the work, so may have got a little cheaper, but he is not known to give favors the family!  
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

  Thanks, I'll get a few quotes but that'll help for a basis :Smilie:

----------


## barkgrind

yeh you need to get the whole board replaced / pending if any work has been done previously, most likely a re wire too due to old crappy cables ( if they are black and even white with no earth ) also your main earth may not be any good , also mains coming in mayb be crap  , my suggestion would be to get the re wire when they do the new board and get lighting circuits also on rcd (rcbo is a smaller version the size of a circuit breaker ) you can get away with 3 circuit to a rcd but yo would be better off all on rcbos

----------


## grantbudd

single story queenslander. quoted $500-800, only have about 5-6 old style fuses. the board is fine just replacement of the old fuses. In a double brick 2 story house in Melb it was around $1500 so we left it alone.

----------

